# IS there a such thing as stitched raised letters?



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm very new to this game but I know what I want. I want to have my Logo and Brand Name "emboridered" "stitched" on the shirt in a that the logo and name is raised up off the shirt like an 1/8 to a 1/4 of an inch. I believe I was once told that you can get your logo done in the form of a patch that you can later stitch on the shirts yourself. 

Can someone please provide me with some clarification?


----------



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

You could do it two ways... get the shirt itself embroidered, or get a patch embroidered and sew that on. I think that the shirt embroidered looks a bit better than a separate patch, but sometimes it "works" to have a patch.

Both ways can have the letters raised.


----------



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

Oritron said:


> You could do it two ways... get the shirt itself embroidered, or get a patch embroidered and sew that on. I think that the shirt embroidered looks a bit better than a separate patch, but sometimes it "works" to have a patch.
> 
> Both ways can have the letters raised.


I believe the embroidery will look better too... But which is more cost effective?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

TwentyFourSeven said:


> I believe the embroidery will look better too... But which is more cost effective?


Embroidery direct into the garment is usually more cost effective. 
You must add the price of the patch and the cost to sew the patch into the garment.

The raised lettering you are looking for is done with a special foam that is laid on the garment and the needle cuts the foam and wraps it inside the embroidery. 

Google for 'puffy foam' or 'puff foam' to learn more about it.


----------



## TwentyFourSeven (Mar 9, 2007)

John S said:


> Embroidery direct into the garment is usually more cost effective.
> You must add the price of the patch and the cost to sew the patch into the garment.
> 
> The raised lettering you are looking for is done with a special foam that is laid on the garment and the needle cuts the foam and wraps it inside the embroidery.
> ...


Yes sir, that is exactly what I was talking about!!! I am really falling in love with this site...


----------

